# AP babys not saying mam?



## lozzy21

Has any one else had this? Im starting to feel :cry: about it. Its not that shes not talking ether, her vocabulary at the moment consists of daddy, Carter, spider, there, that, hiya, yea and "is it" (Who is it) but shes still not saying any form of mam.

Some one tell me its because she doesnt need to say mam since im so great at reading her cues :rofl: even though i work part time :blush:


----------



## mackenzie

I've wondered the same. The only time she really says mama is if she wakes in the evening before she comes to our bed, or if she's copying me say it when we are playing. So I know she CAN say it.... And if she sees me in a pic she calls me MiMi! ????

So yes I think they don't say it because they don't have to!!


----------



## sugarpuff

audrey only started saying mummy a few weeks ago (despite having many other words - including nanna for my mother in law :growlmad: ) but now she won't stop saying it :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

I had at least a 3-4 month gap between her ability to say Dada and then Mama. It drove me insane. Mama, then Mummy, soon become one of her favourite words though.


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier hasn't said Mummy or Daddy at all. :cry:

We had some mumumum and dadadad early on but not really now. The only 'names' he says are 'Zay Zay' (when he points to the big photo of himself in the lounge - but not about himself anywhere else) and "Wee" (Willow - one of our cats - rather an apt nickname as she sometimes has a habit of peeing where she's not meant to).


----------



## Rachel_C

Wait till ALL you get from her is "mummy? mummy? MUMMY? MUMMY! MUM MUM MUM MUM MUMMY!!!" Then you'll regret wanting her to say it :rofl:.

Seriously though, it probably IS because you respond to her. And also, how often do you talk about yourself to her? I bet you say a lot of "daddy's doing this", "daddy's doing that", "oh look a spider", "over there", "what's that?" etc but do you often say "mummy" in an exciting context? My LO didn't say mum/mummy till ages after she said daddy, but I realised that as well as her not needing to request my attention, I was making a big fuss over daddy (when he came home etc) but nobody was using mummy in that way. So maybe ask your OH to do the same for you?


----------



## lozzy21

OH does make a fuss when i get in from work but it hasn't made a difference lol Oh well she will say it when shes ready i suppose.


----------



## Aunty E

You might have a bit of a wait - Imogen doesn't really talk yet, but she's had a sudden spurt of using words and phrases. I got my first 'mummy' (and I mean my first, she's never used the sound to indicate me EVER) about three weeks ago. And now she's all 'Hello Mummy', 'come on', 'oh no', 'milk' and so on and so forth. We maintain she's late talking because we're brilliant at reading her cues and getting her whatever she needs without her having to ask for it. ;)


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom said dadda for daddy from 12 months but didn't call me anything until he suddenly started saying mum-mum at nearly 23 months. Now he never stops saying it.

I'm not an AP but I'm pretty in tune with him and very responsive to him so I guess he just didn't need to call me anything before then because I was always there for him. I do love having a proper name now though.


----------



## NuKe

dude poppy will be 2 in feb and she still refuses to say mumm. she will copy everything else (she can even say 'zingzillas') seriously, how is that easier to say than "mum" ?! :dohh:


----------



## lepaskilf

I think M is quite a difficult letter for LO's to get their tongue around, unlike D which is must easier!


----------



## Kaites

Emma was the same and like Rachel said, once she learned how to say Mummy, she reserved it for the whiniest of whines, making me regret ever wanting her to say it :dohh: It definitely took longer than Daddy though and Emma was much slower than her little daycare friends to say it, probably because I can anticipate her needs better than her little friends :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

lepaskilf said:


> I think M is quite a difficult letter for LO's to get their tongue around, unlike D which is must easier!

Oh yes, I'm sure I've read that somewhere, and it does seem harder to say - much more mouth movement involved in Ms... try saying 'much more mouth movement' compared to 'does daddy dislike dancing' :rofl:.


----------



## lizi

lolly says mum but calls daddy is first name... he is not impresed lol x


----------



## Rachel_C

My LO called me 'wifey' for a few days, and she called OH his name but said it really crossly (I only tend to use his name when I'm shouting him!).


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was saying cat, dog, quack for duck, pappa, calling my brothers & cousin with their first names before saying mama :dohh:

He was also counting to 3 :haha:

He's an early talker, he had around 15 words at 1 year, but he didnt manage to say mamma until he was 13.5 months. 

Now he doesnt stop, all day he goes on "mamma, mum, mummyyyyyyyyyyy" :rofl:


----------



## Tacey

Alice didn't seem to see herself as being a separate being from me for quite a long time! She took longer to say mummy than daddy too, although as others have said, I now get it all the time and the days of longing to hear it seem far away!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I don't think it's an AP thing. I think all kids are different and there really isn't a set age that they start doing certain things. Both my kids who are AP'd started saying mommy around 1 year and then started to explode with words around 18 months. There are some kids at my mom's daycare who are as mainstream as can be who aren't saying many words at 2 and 3 years of age, and one kid who is almost 3 you can't understand a word he is saying.


----------



## mackenzie

Has anyone found that lo saying mummy a lot coincided with a bout of separation anxiety?


----------

